# Tafe Insititutes



## ashwani (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Would you help me in knowing what is the scope of courses done from TAFE institutes? 
What are the eligibility criterias, is there any scope of aquiring job based on these TAFE courses?
Are Kangan and TAFE courses different?
Do companies hire the students who have only done TAFE courses?

Regards,
Ashwani


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, TAFE courses are quite respected. The TAFE system is more geared towards technical trades like electricians, sparks, plumbers and such. Those have an excellent chance of getting a job. While admin / business qualifications are not superb they still can add a good point to the resume.


----------



## Zorka (Apr 8, 2012)

*Hi Ashwani*

i would not know what Kangan courses are, but certainly with TAFE qualifications in Australia you can find a job, unless you are looking in very competitive industry.
Also with diploma level course form TAFE you can get a good recognition for different universities. for example, Diploma in welfare gives you 80 units at Newcastle University.
Hope this helps


----------



## CharlieAus (May 23, 2012)

Students coming from TAFE usually get jobs quite easily as it is known to prepare students to do specific jobs well.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it cheaper to go via TAFE or just apply direct into University?..Can you easily get a Job with the TAFE Network engineering Diploma?


----------



## Nikks (Jan 23, 2013)

*Apprenticeship?*

I have heard about TAFE courses as well, and they seem very reputable. What I am unsure of is if they offer apprenticeships, such as for becoming a chef. The schooling system is very different than what I am used to.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

TAFE does not offer courses identical to Unis. They are at different level. Uni can get you a degree (Bachelor, Master, PHD) whereas TAFE can give you diploma at most.


----------



## stuadams (Feb 4, 2013)

It really depends on the course you are doing.


----------

